# Leaving your Viz when you go on holiday



## Reannabow (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello, we were after some advice...

We are leaving our beautiful and treasured wire haired vizsla, Olive for our first big holiday - we are away for 7 nights since we got her 18 months ago.

She is a typical Velcro dog and is extremely loved, she sleeps in her bed in our bedroom and follows us everywhere we go. She is the apple of our eye  (photo attached)

We have a great dog walker who also boards dogs who we feel would be the obvious choice for her to go with, as she Will be on her regular big walks in the day with him and all her doggy friends. She has known him since she was a pup and adores him, but has never been to his house so I am a bit scared for her. Other than our own home, the office and the outside for walks, she doesn't go to many new places.

I am feeling really nervous about her being in new surroundings without us, and sleeping in a room on her own. We occasionally leave her for upto 5 hours on her own, but this is in her own home and isn't at night time.

Would anyone have any tips or suggestions with regards to going on hols for the first time? It's not until august and I am already stressing, love the little hairy one so much and want to make sure she is happy when we are away. Sorry - I am a complete melt!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Can you leave her at the dog walkers for a few hours for a few days before you leave? Ours goes to her breeders house and is with her extended family as well as her mom. The first time I did it I was extremely worried about Dharma missing us. She came back extremely tired and happy to see us. I can now leave Dharma there and know all is good. Last year I went away for 4 days and left her with my husband and daughter. She spent the whole time looking for me and I really missed her. I always do. But sometimes it does you a world of good to be away from the constant Velcro..... I know Dharma was always in good hands.


----------



## Reannabow (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks @MCD

Going to leave for a trial night a few months before. Just so worried! Don't want it to affect her in a bad way...


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Don't worry it won't. It gets easier once you have done it a few times. I try to take Dharma where ever we go but it is not always feasible. It also helps that it is someone you already know and trust with your beloved V. And she knows and is comfortable with the dog walker. This is not like you are just boarding her with someone you have never met before. It will all work out. I think sometimes we are worse with it than they are.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say that the most problematic issue will be that she sleeps in your bedroom and will be sleeping on her own at the walker's house. If she can't sleep on her bed in his bedroom, I would try to get her used to sleeping in a different room at your house.

Bob


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

@bob- reminds me of the time we left Herc at the dog walker's while we were away- he will sleep on his own bed but within a couple of days the dog walker's mum fell in love with him and he wangled his way into her bed, under the covers, every night! Furry charmer


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yeah sleeping where they are used to could be an issue. Dharma sleeps in our bed between us. This is a trait that Dharma's mom has. Lucky for us when Dharma goes to the breeder's house- Sheri is used to having them in bed with her.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We hire a pet sitter who lives in our home the entire time we are gone. She even sleeps in the bed with our 2 V's. They are so happy & normal when we come home, it's just wonderful for them.

If you can't find a good pet sitter, perhaps you can find a trustworthy (and mature) high school or college student who needs a few extra bucks.

The things we do for these wonderful babies!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I send them to the trainer, as he has plenty of room for them to run. I've had one of my kids (youngest is 18) stay at the house with them. Sometimes I send the girls to my daughters house. I keep her dog full time, so I don't feel bad having her keep them for a weekend.


----------



## Reannabow (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks all - really helpful 

Will ask if there's any chance she can sleep on her bed in his bedroom - see what he says! Not sure she will sleep anywhere else but our room at home - wouldn't have it any other way to be honest I love looking over our bed and seeing her little face


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,

We started with letting Leo for a few hours with the lady that takes care of him.He then stayed in day care for two days before staying for our four day trip.
everything was o.k.He found his way in her bed the first night and enjoyed playing all day with her golden retriever

He was happy to come back home too!very velcro-sweet!
So ,stay cool;separation is not necessarily bad!

Miru


----------

